

IFTTT can now automate actions based on your iPhone's location - palidanx
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/12/5203308/ifttt-adds-location-automation-triggers

======
yachtintransit
wonderful example of how the best mobile app user interface experience is no
ui. my mobile device should be my personal proxy for automatically interacting
with devices and services.

